# stomach pain



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi all, this is my first time on this thread, I've been too nervous to come on before. I am now 12 weeks and 3 days pregnant and have been experiencing some stomach pain over the last couple of days. What could this be as everything looked fine Friday at my 12 week scan? Is it possible that it is my womb just growing etc? Everything is just making me nervous lately as I still can't believe I'm finally pregnant!

Thanks,
Kelly x


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Kelly,

Congrats on your BFP.

As for the stomach pain it sounds pretty normal. I had some very bad cramps in the first tri and have days when I feel overstretched which I put down to baby stretching out and as you say your womb is expanding. If your scan was fine then try not to worry.

lol


Edna


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi k.j.m

welcome to ff and congratulations on your bfp the pain you are getting could be related to stretching pains most woman experience these while being pregnant i sure did suffer with them to along with period type pains i did get checked out by my m/w just to double check i was told that the pain was normal because your uterus is stretching if it does get worse go and get seen to it will put you mind at ease hope this helps a little

love bw xx


----------



## k.j.m (Jan 15, 2005)

Thank you both for the replies, it has helped me relax a little. If it gets any worse I will ask my m/w, but I'm sure I'm worrying about nothing!

Kelly x


----------

